# كل اللهجات: متجر



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أريد الكلمة التي تستخدمونها في لهجتكم للمتاجر بشكل عام وبالتحديد المتجر الصغير أو المتوسط في الحجم
أردت السؤال عن اللهجة التونسية بالتحديد لكن لا مانع من انتهاز الفرصة لنتعلم شيئا جديدا
ما عندي:ـ
في مصر نقول *محل *(ج محلات) وأحيانا المتجر الصغير ممكن نسميه *دُكّان* (ج دكاكين)ـ
وكما ذكرت شيرين قبل ما يقارب الست سنوات قد يسمى البقال الصغير *سوبرماركت*  وزمان كان ينطقها البعض سوبرماركو

في المغرب يسمونه *حانوت* على ما أعتقد ولا أعلم جمعها​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نعم في المغرب نقول حانوت وهي كلمة فصيحة .. في المنجد : الحانوت : دكان الخمار ، أو الدكان عموما ج : حوانيت

وجمع حانوت باللهجة المغربية : حوانت (حذفت منه ياء الفصحى)ء

نقول أيضا محال (بمد الحاء)ء

ونسمي دكان البقالة الكبير : لهري .. وفي لسان العرب : الهُرْيُ بيت كبير ضَخْم يُجْمَع فيه طَعام السُّلْطانِ، والجمع أَهْراء

السوق الممتاز نسميه : السيبر مارشي (من اللغة الفرنسية)ء

إضافة : الذين يبيعون سلعتهم على الأرض نسميهم : الفراشة (بتشديد الراء)ء
​


----------



## barkoosh

كذلك في لبنان نستعمل "محل" وأيضاً "دكان" إذا كان المتجر صغيراً نسبياً


----------



## Schem

في السعودية كذلك نستخدم محل ودكان كما في مصر ولبنان مع العلم بأنها نادرًا ما تنطبق على البقالين الذين نسمي محلاتهم بقالة

أما بالنسبة للمحلات الكبيرة فنبقي الأسماء الإنجليزية (سوبرماركت وهايبرماركت) وبالنسبة للذين يبيعون سلعهم على الأرض نسميهم بسطات (مف. بسطة) في لهجتي


----------



## djara

في تونس كما في المغرب نسميه حانوت، جمعه حوانيت أو حوانت. أما صاحب الحانوت فهو الحوانتي. هنالك كلمة أخرى وهي العطرية و صاحبها العطار. كما نستعمل كلمة الجربي للدلالة على المحل وصاحبه. والجربي هو أصيل جزيرة جربة في الجنوب التونسي وقد شهر أهلها منذ القدم بممارسة هذه المهنة والهجرة الى أوروبا من أجل كسب الرزق.​


----------



## ghostrider324

*في العراق نستخدم محل او دكان وفي بعض المناطق يقولون حانوت خاصة يستخدمون الحانوت في الجيش او المحل في المدرسة *


----------



## momai

في اللهجة السورية وبشكل خاص الوسطى في مناطقي المتجر الصغير الموجود في الطريق على شكل مكعب يدعى برّاكة اما المتجر العادي الصغير فيدعى دكان وصاحبه دكنجي اما المتجر الكبير نوعا ما فيدعى سوبرماركت او محل والبقالة هي محل بيع الخضار بشكل خاص وصاحبها يدعى خضرجي.


----------



## znati

momai said:


> في اللهجة السورية وبشكل خاص الوسطى في مناطقي المتجر الصغير الموجود في الطريق على شكل مكعب يدعى برّاكة اما المتجر العادي الصغير فيدعى دكان وصاحبه دكنجي اما المتجر الكبير نوعا ما فيدعى سوبرماركت او محل والبقالة هي محل بيع الخضار بشكل خاص وصاحبها يدعى خضرجي.


في تونس ايضا نقول براكة للمتجر الصغير ع  الطريق


----------



## ghostrider324

محل او دكان او (حانوت) تستخدم للمحل الصغير في المدرسة او الجيش في العراق


----------

